# Ammo In



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got an email and the local Gander Mountain Store said they got "tons"(their words not mine)of all kind of ammo in:congrat:.So if you are in the Ky area check it out(no idea on price)!!!!


----------

